

Ask HN: Accounting software for one-man shop - PonyGumbo

I'm employed full-time, but I also have some 1099 income from side projects. I'm looking for a simple, straight-forward tool to allow me to better track expenses and estimate taxes (so there are no ugly surprises in January).  Any recommendations?
======
charliepark
I use and like <https://outright.com>. Another option is
<http://lessaccounting.com>.

------
hector_ka
[http://savedelete.com/9-best-free-accounting-software-for-
yo...](http://savedelete.com/9-best-free-accounting-software-for-your-
business.html)

